# BWI Amtrak Station to BWI Rental Cars



## Tom (Mar 7, 2013)

Next week I will need to get from the BWI Amtrak station to the BWI car rental facility on a tight schedule. Does anyone know how long this will take? It seems I will have to take a shuttle to the airport and then take a shuttle to the rental cars. Will it be easy to get a cab from the train station?

Thanks!


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 7, 2013)

You are correct that it is a two seat bus ride if you want to avoid the taxi. The buses run very frequently though, probably take you 20 minutes or so. If you want a taxi it is a piece of cake, as with most train stations the cabbies are more than anxious to give you a ride. The cabs are usually staged just north of the station building.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2013)

There are always plenty of cabs there, and the rental car place is right up the street.

If you do the bus to the terminal and then another bus to the rental cars, it'll maybe take you 15 minutes or so. I'd just stick with the free shuttle.


----------



## Notelvis (Mar 8, 2013)

The car rental facility at BWI is actually closer to the train station than is the BWI Airport terminal.

It would be a quick cab ride if you're really in a hurry...... I'd gauge it on whether the shuttle bus is there ready to go when you get off the train.


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you for the information!


----------

